# Fossil walrus ivory saddle for Taylor 810ce



## Claude Latour (Jan 17, 2017)

Hi,

I would like to replace the TUSQ saddle for fossilized walrus ivory on my Taylor 810ce 2015 to get better tone, clarity and volume. I know the pre-ban 1972 material is legal, however, I'm having a difficult time finding FWI in Canada. Before last year, it seems Bob Colosi was the man for bone and ivory saddles, however he doesn't sell FWI any longer and only ships WAHI inside the state of Georgia. 

I did find a shop called Elderly in the US that sells FWI and ships to Canada. Anyone have experience with them? If not, anybody know of a shop in Canada that sells FWI? I'll be having my luthier do the work, so I'm basically looking for a blank FWI saddle.

Thanks!

Claude


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I was just looking at various materials for nuts and saddles and did a bit of research on them. It appeared there was not a lot of difference from a number of the expensive materials. Perhaps you can find a similar material that will give you the same results.


----------



## Claude Latour (Jan 17, 2017)

I have also done a lot of research. Although I have found differing opinions, for the most part, FWI seems to have a lot of positive feedback. I also heard the difference between FWI and bone, and I must say that a FWI has a certain quality to it. Anyhow, I have found a few shops in the US that ship it to Canada. Since it is fossilized, it is not banned from what I understand. Cannot understand though why its so difficult to find in Canada...


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

If the shop is Elderly Instruments (Elderly Instruments) they have a stellar reputation and are one of the "go to" shops for vintage guitars and evaluations.
I wouldn't hesitate to do business with them if I saw a need .


----------



## Claude Latour (Jan 17, 2017)

Yep, thats the one.


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

i have done a few deals with elderly and they are one of the best ,


----------



## Claude Latour (Jan 17, 2017)

Thx for the feedback


----------

